# Jack Binns - R/O RMS Republic



## BobDixon (Oct 17, 2008)

Earlier this year Radio Amateurs around the world commemorated the 100th anniversary of Marconi Wireless operator Jack Binns sending the radio distress call CQD when the RMS Republic was rammed. 

Six videos of the event from the Ham Radio Today show are now available on YouTube.

Full story and links available at http://www.southgatearc.org/news/may2009/jack_binns_on_youtube.htm


----------

